# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Jeronim De Rada

## Bel ami

*Jeronim deRada*

Poet, publicist, folklorist, filolog dhe mësues, themeluesi i letërsisë dhe i kulturës arbëreshe. Lindi në Makia të Kalabrisë mësimet e para i kreu në kolegjin e Shën Adrianit të Shën Mitër Koronës. Më 1834 shkoi për të studiuar drejtësi në Napoli, ku mori pjesë gjallërisht në lëvizjen politike dhe kulturore të kohës. Më 1848 nxori të parën gazetë shqiptare "L'Albanese d'Italia" , në të cilën shprehu pikëpamjet e tij për ngjarjet e kohës. Pas dështimit të revolucionit më 1848 e mbylli gazetën dhe i zhgënjyer u tërhoq në fshatin e tij të lindjes der! në fillim të viteve 60 të shek. XIX. Duke nisur nga v. 1861, në jetën e De Rada nisi një fazë e re, kur ai shfaqet si një nga figurat më në zë te Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare. Pas traktatit Parimet e estetikës (Principii di estetica, 1861) botoi veprat hashtësia e kombit shqiptar (Antichità della nazione albanase, 1864) dhe Rapsodi të një poeme arbëreshe (Rapsodie d'un poema albanese, 1866), që luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm për propagandimin e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Hyri në korrespondencë me patriotët shqiptarë dhe me personalitetet kulturore evropiane, dashamirë të Shqipërisë, ndoqi me interes të gjallë ngjarjet në Shqipëri. Më 1878 përkrahu Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe ngriti zërin kundër gjymtimit tokësor të Shqipërisë. Një ndihmesë të çmuar çështjes kombëtare i dha me revistën Flamuri Arbrit , që botoi në vitet 1883-1885. Në Testamentin politik (1902) shprehu optimizmin në të ardhmen e Shqipërisë dhe pakënaqësinë e tij ndaj politikës imperialiste të Italisë ndaj atdheut të të parëve.

Zhvilloi një veprimtari të frytshme edhe në fushën e studimeve gjuhësore; u kushtoi vemendje çështjeve të prejardhjes së shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës shqipe, duke mbrojtur lashtësinë e tyre. De Rada është nga të parët studiues vendës të strukturës gramatikore të shqipes. Në të dy veprat gramatikore që hartoi (1870, 1894) vuri në dukje aspekte të patheksuara më parë nga dijetarë shqiptarë dhe albanologë dhe dukuri gjuhësore të pastudiuara ose të panjohura. Në veprat e tij gjuhësore jepen të dhëna me interes për të folmet arbëreshe. Bëri përpjekje të vijueshme për një alfabet të përbashkët të shqipes që të jepte një sistem sa më të plotë dhe të përshtatshëm për shqipen me karaktere latine, të plotësuara me shenja diakritike. Në veprimtarinë gjuhësore të De Rada duhet përmendur edhe organizimi i dy kongreseve gjuhësore të shqipes, i pari (1895) në Koriliano Kalabro, i dyti (1897) në Lungro ( Kongreset gjuhësore arbëreshe). Dha me vetmohim mësimin e shqipes në Kolegjin arbëresh të Shën Mitër Koronës për dhjetëvjeçarë të tërë gjersa vdiq.

Mjaft e gjerë është edhe krijimtaria poetike e De Rada Nisi të botojë që herët por krijimi që i solli famën si poet me talent të shquar është poema lirike-epike Këngët e Milosaos (1836), vepra e parë e letërsisë sonë me vlera të mëdha artistike. Në qendër të veprës është historia e një çifti të ri që bashkohet pas shumë pengesash. Autori nuk kufizohet me dënimin e paragjykimeve klasore që pengonin lumturinë e të rinjve; në vepër kumboi ideja e detyrës ndaj atdheut dhe e gatishmërisë për të luftuar për mbrojtjen e tij. Historia e dashurisë fatkeqe midis dy të rinjve nga rrethet aristokratike të Shqipërisë së shekullit XV është edhe në qendër të poemës Serafina Topia, mbi të cilën poeti punoi në vitet 1839-1843. I pakënaqur nga puna e tij, De Rada këtë subjekt e rimori në poemën Pasqgra e një jete njerëzore (1898) duke e zgjeruar dhe duke trajtuar në të një problematikë më aktuale për kohën, luftën kundër pushtuesit otoman. Vepra më e rëndësishme e De Radaës është Skënderbeu i pafan, të cilën e mbajti në duar një kohë të gjatë (1837-1896). Në vepër janë shkrirë mjaft nga këngët dhe poemat që kishte botuar më parë. Aty u shpreh në mënyrë më të plotë dhe më të qartë patosi kombëtar që kishte frymëzuar veprën e De Radës Ndonëse nuk ka njësi veprimi dhe vazhdimësi, poema jep një tablo të gjerë të Shqipërisë në shek. XV, të bëmat e lavdishme të popullit, dashurinë e tij të flaktë për jetë të lirë dhe të pavarur, gjallërinë e mahnitshme që shfaqi përballë sulmeve të egra të armiqve. Në qendër të veprës është konflikti midis shqiptarëve dhe osmanëve, dhënë me anë skenash ku paraqiten beteja të ashpra e të furishme, që shquhen nga ngjyresa e theksuar historike dhe imtësitë shprehëse. Heroi kombëtar shfaqet në vepër si burrë shteti i shquar dhe trim i rrallë, që diti me mençurinë dhe me heroizmin e tij të ngrejë popullin e vet né luftë çlirimtare të pashoqe. Në karakteret e personazheve të tjera mishërohet heroizmi dhe trimëria e shqiptarëve. Skënderbeu i pafan është kryevepra e De Radës në të u dukën në mënyrë të qartë veçoritë kryesore të talentit të tij, si mjeshtër i tablove të gjera historike dhe i përshkrimit me zotësi të botës së brendshme të heronjve, të mendimeve dhe të ndjenjave më të thella e më të fshehta të njeriut. Si poet, sidomos në Këngët e Milosaos, De Rada u çmua lart edhe nga rrethet letrare evropiane.

De Rada luajti një rol të madh në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare; ai është i pari që shkroi vepra me frymë kombëtare. Figura e tij ngrihet si figura më e kulluar dhe më e fuqishme e letërsisë dhe e botës arbëreshe. Ndikimi i tij mbi shkrimtarët arbëreshë bashkëkohës ishte i madh; tradita poetike krijuar prej tij vijon të jetojë e përtërirë edhe në letërsinë e sotme arbëreshe. Pas Çlirimit në Shqipëri janë botuar të adoptuara veprat e tij kryesore. Mban titullin "Mësues i Popullit"




* Luleve që valvit era* 

Fryu era e maleve
dhe rrëzoi  hijen e lisit:
gjaku im mbetet lumit t'Vodhit!
Ushtarë, m'hapni shtatoren
që të shoh edhe një herë 
Shkodren dhe time motër
te dritarja përkundruall.
Më atje nuk do të zgjohem
Luleve që valvit era, 
posi valë që s'kanë mbarim
Do të mblidhen shokët mbrëmjes 
brenda vatrash në atdhe:
Unë i lë si ëndërzë.

----------


## StormAngel

Hyrje

Jeronim De Rada lindi më 1814 në fshatin e vogël dhe piktoresk Maki të Kozencës, jo larg nga Shënmitër Korona, qendër e kolegjit arbëresh Shën-Adrianit. Në këtë kolegj De Rada i ri kreu studimet e para, që patën rëndësi të veçantë për formimin e personalitetit të tij. Aty ai studioi letërsinë antike dhe moderne, njohu idetë e Revolucionit Francez, që ndikuan në formimin e personalitetit të tij. Më 1833 De Rada mbaroi kolegjin dhe i ati e mbajti një vit në fshat, për të përmirësuar shëndetin. Pikërisht gjatë qëndrimit në vendlindje ndodhën dy ngjarje, që do t'i jepnin hov krijimtarisë së tij letrare. Në shekullin XIX ngulmimet arbëreshe, sidomos ato të arbëreshëve të Italisë kishin ruajtur të paprekur ndjenjën e dashurisë për atdheun e të parëve, gjuhën, zakonet e tradiat stërgjyshore, e shfaqën me një forcë të veçantë vetëdijen e tyre shqipatre edhe në fushën e lëvizjes kulturore e letrare. Letërsia e re që lindi tek arbëreshët përtej Adriatikut nga dhjetëvjetëshi i tretë i atij shekulli, me gjithë tiparet e veçanta që buronin nga kushtet në të cilat ndodheshin të mërguarit, ishte një degë e letërsisë shqiptare të kohës, e lindur si shprehëse e idealit të çlirimit të atdheut. Prandaj, në qendër të kësaj letërsie ishte ideja patriotike, evokimi i traditav e të lavdishme të popullit tonë dhe, në rradhë të parë, i kohës së Skënderbeut. Tipari themelor i jetës politike të Italisë në gjysmën e parë të shekullit XIX në Itali eci përpara proçesi i shuarjes së marrdhenieve feudale dhe i zhvillimit të marrdhënieve të reja kapitaliste. Italinë, veçanërisht pjesën jugore të saj e dallonte një prapambetje dhe varfëri e madhe
Pikërisht në këto kushte i dhanë hov lëvizjes kombëtarepër çlirimin e vendit. Në krye të lëvizjes së masave në vitet `20 u vu borgjezia liberale dhe organizata e fshehtë e karbonarëve.
Lufta e tyre arriti një rezultat të pjesshëm: kufizimi i absolutizmit përmes kushtetutës. Në vitet `30 doli në skenë oragnizata "Italia e Re, e themeluar nga revolucionari Maxini, që rrithte nga shtresat e borgjezisë së vogël. Ajo veproi përmes kompllotesh e kryengritjesh, të cilat dështuan, sepse organizata nuk nuk mbështetej në masat e gjera të popullit. Të njëjtin fat pësuan edhe aksionet revolucionare popullore në vitet 1848-`49, kur levizja për çlirimin e Italisë u ngrit në një shkallë të re dhe mori përpjestime shumë të gjera. Si rrjedhim, bashkimi i Italisë u arrit vetëm në vitin 1867 dhe u konsolidua plotësisht me 1870. Frytet e fitores i korrën borgjezia e madhe dhe çifligarët liberalë, të cilët nuk i plotësuan kërkesat e masave për ndryshime shoqërore, madje as për republikë dhe e bashkuan Italinë nën dinastinë e Savojës. Një rol të ndjeshëm në ngjarjet e kohës luajtën edhe arbëreshët, që në lëvizjen për çlirimin e zhvillimin demokratik të vendit shfaqën një heroizëm e shpirt sakrifice të rrallë.
Në këto kushte, te bashkatdhetarët tanë përtej detit lindi një veprimtari aktive politiko-kulturore e letrare, që u dendësua sidomos në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XIX. Kjo veprimtari mori hov nga kontaktet përherë e më të dendura me lëvizjen kombëtare të Shqipërisë, me rrethet politike të ngulimeve të ndryshme shqiptare dhe me personalitetet më të shquara që ishin në krye të kësaj lëvizjeje. Letërsia arbëreshe e shekullit XIX kishte si tipar të saj kryesor patriotizmin. Duke qenë shprehje edhe e aspiratave demokratike dhe e pakënaqësisë ndaj kushteve shoqërore, ajo, që në fillim i kushtoi vëmendje të veçantë problematikës shoqërore.
Për frymën demokratike të letërsisë arbëreshe dëshmon edhe interesi që u tregua për luftën çlirimtare të popujve të tjerë. Kjo letërsi gjeti shprehjen e vet përmes drejtimit letrar të romanticizmit, po u ushqye nga një filozofi që, me racionalizmin e saj, dukej se binte në kundërshtim me "etjen për pafundësi dhe "kultin e ndjenjës, që e dallonte këtë drejtim nga filozofia iluministe.
Figura më e ndritur e kësaj letërsie dhe një nga figurat më të mëdha të Rilindjes sonë është Jeronim De Rada.
Jeronim De Rada lindi më 1814 në fshatin e vogël dhe piktoresk Maki të Kozencës, jo larg nga Shënmitër Korona, qendër e kolegjit arbëresh Shën-Adrianit.
Në këtë kolegj De Rada i ri kreu studimet e para, që patën rëndësi të veçantë për formimin e personalitetit të tij. Aty ai studioi letërsinë antike dhe moderne, njohu idetë e Revolucionit Francez, që ndikuan në formimin e personalitetit të tij.
Më 1833 De Rada mbaroi kolegjin dhe i ati e mbajti një vit në fshat, për të përmirësuar shëndetin. Pikërisht gjatë qëndrimit në vendlindje ndodhën dy ngjarje, që do t'i jepnin hov krijimtarisë së tij letrare. Djali u njoh me folklorin, që i zbuloi atij shpirtin e popullit të vet. Po në këtë kohë ai njohu një vajzë të varfër, të bijën e një bariu, që e afroi me njerëzit e thjeshtë dhe i frymëzoi vjersha të ngrohta dhe të ndiera. Një botë më e gjerë u hap para De Radës së ri më 1834, kur i ati e dërgoi të studionte për drejtësi në Napoli, qendër e madhe kulturore-politike e Italisë së Jugut. Aty i riu arbëresh u njoh me lëvizjen letraree politike të kohës, shkroi dhe botoi krijimet e para letrare. Aty lindi vepra e tij e parë e botuar "Këngët e Milosaos, që shënonte agimin e një periudhe të re për letërsinë kombëtare. Kjo vepër hodhi kushtrimin për çlirimin e atdheut të stërgjyshërve:
"Erdhi dita e Arbërit!
Vepra "Këngët e Milosaos u botua më 1836. Poema, me vlerat e saj të spikatuar ideore dhe artistike, e bëri të njohur poetin dhe ngjalli entuziazmin e arbëreshëve. Që nga ajo kohë fillon për De Radën një rrugë e re: rruga e përpjekjeve aktive për t'i dhënë dritë atdheut të të parëve. Po atë vit ai u shtrëngua të ndërpriste studimet dhe të kthehej në fshat, për shkak të kolerës që kishte rënë në Napoli. Pa shkuar asnjë vit poeti mori pjesë në një komplot për të përmbysur regjimin absolutist të Burbonëve. Komploti dështoi dhe poeti, për t'i shpëtuar burgosjes ose dënimit me vdekje, u detyrua të jetonte gjashtë muaj si komit.
Edhe më vonë, kur ai bënte praktikën si avokat në Napoli, policia e gjurmonte si njeri të dyshimtë. Më në fund e arrestoi dhe e burgosi. Pas lirimit nga burgu, De Rada mbeti pa punë dhe u shtrëngua të hynte si mësues privat në një familje fisnike të Napolit.
Më 1840 ai botoi poemën e vet të dytë, "Serafina Topia e cila më tepër sesa një poemë dashurie, ishte një himn për bashkimin dhe vllazërimin e shqiptarëve. Censura burbone, duke kuptuar idetë liridashëse të librit, nuk lejoi qarkullimin e tij. Megjithatë, poeti vazhdoi rrugën e krijimtarisë, duke plotësuar "Milosaon me këngë të tjera, duke botuar, për herë të dytë poemën "Serafina Topia dhe tragjedinë "Numidët(italisht). Në këtë periudhë De Rada u bë i njohur edhe jashtë kufijve të Italisë. Veprimtaria letrare nuk e largoi poetin nga politika. Baticat revolucionare të vitit 1848 e gjetën De Radën duke mbrojtur aktivisht pikëpamjet përparimtare përmes gazetës së tij "Arbëreshi i Italisë. Shpërthimi i reaksionit të egër e detyroi atë të mbyllte gazetën e të tërhiqej në fshatin e lindjes "për të pritur kohë më të mira. Megjithatë, poeti, nëpërmjet punës së vet, nuk e reshti veprimtarinë politike. Në këtë kohë ai iu kushtua më tepër çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Më 1849, pas përpjekjeve aktive të De Radës, në kolegjin e Shën-Adrianit u vendos mësimi i shqipes dhe poeti u bë mësues is saj., po pas tre vjetësh u pushua nga puna për idetë e tij përparimtare. 
Më 1847 dhe më 1848 De Rada kishte nxjerrë në dritë Rrëfimet e Arbrit, katër novela në vargje, ku ideja patriotike vinte duke u fuqizuar në krahasim me krijimet e tij të para. Këto novela dalloheshin për një romantizëm me karakter të stuhishëm, për thellësi lirizmi, por kishin edhe ërrësi dhe copëzim. Më 1850 poeti u martua me arbëreshen Madalena Melkji, me të cilën pati katër djem. Pas vitit 1860 ai filloi të boronte një sërë veprash estetike, gjuhësore, politike, folklorike, që mbështetnin aktivisht çështjen shqiptare, si "Parimet e estetikës(1861), "Lashtësia e kombit shqiptar(1864), "Rapsodi të një poeme arbëreshe(1866) etj. Më 1878 poeti ngriti hapur zërin në mbrojtje të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizerenit, duke protestuar me forcë kundër cënimit të terësisë tokësore të Shqipërisë. Ai tashmë ishte lidhur ngushtë me lëvizjen kombëtare dhe atdheun e të parëve dhe militonte në dobi të kësaj çështjeje edhe nëpërmjet publiçistikës. Kështu, më 1883-`87 De Rada nxorri revistën e parë shqiptare "Flamuri i Arbrit, që u bë tribinë atdhetarizimi dhe mbrojtëse e interesave tona kombëtare ndaj synimeve grabitqare të shovinistëve fqinjë dhe të imperializmit austriak e italian, duke shtruar kërkesën për autonominë e Shqipërisë. Vitet e fundit të jetës qenë të rënda e të mundimshme. Fatkeqësitë e rënda familjare (vdekja e gruas dhe e djemve) nuk e mposhtën poetin, përkundërazi ai u bë më i zjarrtë se kurrë në veprimtarinë e tij poetike e krijuese. Në këtë kohë ai përfundoi poemën e gjatë "Skënderbeu i pafat, poemën "Gjon Huniadi variantin e fundit të "Serafina Topisë, me titull "Një pasqyrë e jetës njerëzore. De Rada organizoi edhe dy kongrese gjuhësore për çështjen e shqipes (Koriljano Kalabro, 1895, Ungër, 1897), mori pjesë në Kongresin XII të orientalistëve ne Romë, ku foli për gjuhën tonë dhe, me përpjekjet e tij u cel një katedër e shqipes në Institutin e Gjuhëve Orientale në Napoli.
Në këtë periudhë ai ishte përsëri mësues i shqipes në Shën-Adrian. Vdiq me 1903, në moshën nëntëdhjetëvjeçare, në një dhomë të shkretë, pa dritë, pa zjarr, pa bukë, duke lënë pas pikëllimin e gjithanshëm të arbëreshëve.

----------


## StormAngel

Këngët e Milosaos

Këngët e Milosaos është vepra e parë e De Radës dhe më e njohura. Me këtë poemë liroko-epike tepër të veçantë poeti afirmohej si individualitet i fuqishëm dhe origjinal. Skema e subjektit të poemës është e njohur në letërsinë sentimentale dhe romantike, një dashuri e kundërshtuar nga mjedisi. Po kërij motivi të njohur De Rada i jep një freski të jashtëzakonshme. Thjeshtësia në dukje e fabulës dhe subjektit lind iluzionin për thjeshtësi të idesë. Në të vërtetë, mesazhi i kësaj vepre është kuptuar në mënyra të ndryshme nga studjuesit: disa mendojnë se në qendër të poemës është ideja patriotike, disa janë për idenë e dashurisë në luftë me paragjykimet shoqërore, të tjerë thonë se qëndrore është ideja e afirmimit të dashurisë si ide e madhe njerëzore. 
Po të analizojmë me kujdes veprën, do të shohim se ideja e luftës së ndjenjës së pastër me paragjykimet e mjedisit është tepër e fuqishme, ajo i përshkon të gjitha këngët, ajo organizon konfliktin e protagonistëve me shoqërinë dhe me rethanat, kurse ideja patriotike rrjedh në vepër më tepër si rrymë e nëndheshme, e cila, megjithatë, njeh shpërthime të fuqishme e tronditëse. Edhe kjo ide bëhet bazë për një konflikt tjetër ndërmjet ndjenjës dhe detyrës: protagonisti disa herë shpreh dëshirën e vet për të luftuar për çlirimin e atdheut, dëshirë që mbështetet nga e ëma dhe nga populli si figurë kolektive. Kjo dëshirë përleshet me ndjenjën e dashurisë në vetëdijen e protagonistit dhe me vetë qëndrimin e së dashurës që do t`a mbajë pranë vetes. Kurorëzimi i idesë patriotike, triumfi i ndjenjës së detyrës në shpirtin e protagonistit është rënia e tij heroike në luftë, të cilës i kushtohet një këngë e shkurtër, po tepër shprehëse (sikur konflikti kryesor të ishte ai midis dashurisë dhe mjedisit, logjikisht poema do të merrte fund me kurorëzimin e kësaj dashurie me martesë). Pra, sipas mendimit tonë në poemë problemi patriotik dhe problemi i luftës së ndjenjës me mjedisin janë ide paralele njësoj të rëndësishme. Andaj edhe poeti e quante këtë vepër të vet "roman dyfish lirik, meqënëse ajo kish lindur nga dy shqetësime të thella të tij. Poeti pohon nëpërmjet kësaj vepre dy ide: të drejtën e individit për të qenë i lirë të zgjedhë fatin e vet dhe pashmangshmërinë e luftës së armatosur për të çliruar atdheun. Kjo ide e fundit shprehet në vargjet kushtruese:

Erdhi dita e Arbrit!
Doemos do vdesim
në shtrat, në mos rënçim 
në prag të shtëpive tona!

Vazhdimësi dhe thellim të kësaj ideje gjejmë në vallen e grave që e përcjellin Milosaon për luftë:
Sjellsh ti një ushtri fatmirë,
të na i hapë këto brigje
lirisë që borëm.
Nëpërmjet shkatërrimit të shpejtë të lumturisë familjare të Milosaos, shprehet ideja se nuk mund të ketë lumturi vetjake, kur atdheu është i robëruar, se detyrës së madhe të luftës për çlirim i duhet nënshtruar çdo gjë. Një ide tjetër e poemës është ajo e barazisë midis njerëzve. Kjo pohohet përmes dashurisë së dy të rinjve prej klasash të ndryshme, përmes figurës së bijës të Kallogresë, vajzë me virtyte të larta; po kështu përmes përshkrimit të idealizuar të lumturisë së tyre të thjeshtë, që i mposht vështirësitë materiale si dhe përmes përshkrimit, në disa vende, të jetës së rëndë të të varfërve dhe simpatisë që tregon autori për ta. De Rada e shfaq veten demokrat në këtë poemë. Ai shpreh edhe filozofinë e qëndresës morale nëpërmjet vargjeve të thjeshta e të madhërishme të frymëzuara nga poezia popullore:

Duro, zemër, duro,
si duron mali me borë

si dhe nëpërmjet fatit të protagonistit, që u bëri ballë në fillim tërë pengesave që ndesh për të realizuar dashurinë e tij dhe, më vonë, humbjes së tërë njerëzve të dashur. Në zgjidhjen e dy konflikteve të poemës ka njëfarë artificialiteti. Si për konfliktin e parë, si për të dytin poeti përdor mjete të kërkuara: në rastin e parë një tërmet që rrafshon Shkodrën dhe varfëron Milosaon; në rastin e dytë vdekjen e Rinës. Megjithatë, deri diku ruhet logjikë e veprimit dhe e karaktereve: edhe pas tërmetit familja e Milosaos nuk heq dorë nga paragjykimet, kurse vdekja e Rinës vetëm e forcon ndjenjën atdhetare në shpirtin e Milosaos.
Në poemë përdoret forma e vetërrëfimit, e dashur për romantikët. "Këngët e Milosaos është një shembull tipik i "parregullsisë lirike romantike. Poema është e ndërtuar në mënyrë të tillë që kalimi nga një kapitull në tjetrin është krejt i befasishëm madje këngët e poemës mund të duken si vjersha të veçanta. Unitetin poemës nuk ia jep bashkrendimi logjik i ngjarjeve përmes subjektit, por ideja poetike. Copëzimi i poemës është në përputhje me parimet krijuese të De Radës, që poezia duhet të japë kulmet e jetës dhe të shfrytëzojë nëntekstin. Veçse ky parim krijues herë-herë e kalon masën.
Poezia popullore e ka ushqyer këtë vepër me frymën patriotike dhe me optimizmin e natyrshëm, të shëndetshëm, përmes të cilit populli kupton jetën, vdekjen, dashurinë. Kjo poezi i ka dhënë veprës figuracionin e pasur, të freskët dhe tepër origjinal si dhe metrikën ku zotëron vargu i bardhë tetërrokësh trokaik.
Personazhet e poemës paraqiten në çastin e tendosjes më të lartë të mendimeve e të ndjenjave, që gjen shprehje në një lirizëm të vrullshëm. Poeti depërton thellë në botën shpirtërore të personazheve të vet, e pasqyron atë me larmi nuancash. Ai përshkruan po me atë forcë shprehëse dashurinë e zjarrtë të djalit ("Veç me sy shihemi, bota të përmbyset) ashtu edhe ndjenjës së ndrojtur të vajzës, që nuk di t'ia shpjegojë as vetes së saj ("nga m'erdhi te kurmi gjithë ky gëzim). Poeti është treguar mjeshtër në dhënien e mjedisit patriarkal të fshatit, ku vajzat nuk guxojnë të dalin nga dera, veçse kur nuk janë "etërit e vrenjtur", mjedis ku sundojnë thashethemet.
Milosaoja është edhe hero lirik, edhe personazh veprues. Ai mishëron heroin romantikme botë të gjerë shpirtërore që ngrihet më lart se mjedisi; njëkohësisht edhe taë hero që kryen një faj tragjik dhe, disi zbehtë, nga fundi dhe heroin luftëtar. E dashura e tij. Rina, mishëron idealin romantik të vajzës së dashuruar, bashkëshortes dhe nënës, po ka edhe disa tipare reale të fshatares arbëreshe. Nëna e Milosaos dhe e motra janë më tepër silueta, sesa personazhe, por që të mbeten në mendje. E para mishëron aristokracinë patriote dhe prandaj dallohet si nga atdhetarizmi, ashtu edhe nga konservatorizmi. Motra e Milosaos mishëron vetëmohimin e e lartë dhe të heshtur të motrës për vëllanë.
Vepra është vendosur në shekullin XV, kur populli shqiptar, nën udhëheqjen e Skënderbeut, i bëri ballë perandorisë së fuqishme osmane. Kjo vendosje është më tepër simbolike e konvecionale (karakteret e pasqyruara dhe sfondi i përgjigjen realitetit të jetës arbëreshe bashkëkohore), por poeti ka mundur të japë frymën kombëtare, nëpërmjet filozofisë, veçorive të karaktereve, zakoneve. Sipas estetikës së De Radës poezia duhet jo vetëm të paraqesë me saktësi format plastike të gjërave, por duhet edhe të përdorë dhe tingëllimin muzikor, ritmin onomatopeik, për të shprehur diçka më të thellë, thelbin e brendshëm të gjërave. Dhe "Këngët e Milosaos", ku brendia dhe forma shkrihen në një tërësi të harmonishme, i mishërojnë në mënyrë të goditur këto parime estetike. Të gjitha dukuritë e realitetit jepen aty me një dorë piktori; dhe njëkohësisht muzikaliteti i vargut, ndonëse mungon rima, është i lartë.

Një element me rëndësi te "Këngët e Milosaos është natyra, pothuajse gjithnjë e shkrirë me ndjenjat e personazheve. Shqetësimin e djalit gjatë grindjes më të dashurën ai e jep me lëvizjen e deleve nëpër vathë, kurse dhembjen e tij te thellë për vdekjen e gruas e jep përmes kontrastit me përtëritjen e përhershme të natyrës.
Vepra ka një origjinalitet të veçantë që i vjen nga shkrirja e mahnitjes, gëzimit fëminor në soditjen e botës, karakteristike për poezinë popullore, me shqetësimet, dyshimet e forta të poetit romantik.

----------


## StormAngel

Serafina Topia dhe Skënderbeu i Pafat

Veprat kryesore poetike të De Radës janë "Këngët e Milosaos", "Serafina Topia dhe "Skënderbeu i pafat". "Këngët e Milosaos ishte një poemë lirko-epike, ku frymëzimi i poetit ka qenë tepër i kulluar dhe është arritur harmonia midis brendësisë dhe formës. "Serafina Topia dhe "Skënderbeu i pafat janë poema me vëllim të gjerë, të cilave poeti u kushtoi pothuajse tërë jetën. Në këto vepra është forcuar epizmi dhe është rritur thellësia e problematikës në krahasim me krijimet e rinisë. Ideja patriotike që ishte si një rrymë e nëndheshme tek Milosaoja këtu ka dalë në plan të parë. Poeti ka synuar të japë tabllo të gjera të kohës së Skënderbeut. Skenat e betejave alternohen me skena intime, që të jepet kështu sa më i plotë shekulli XV në Shqipëri. Këtu është forcuar edhe përpjekja për ngjyrim historik Poeti shpreh frymën heroike të kohës në mënyrë madhështore te "Skënderbeu i pafat", nëpërmjet skenave të heroizmit masiv dhe atij të veçantë, siç janë skena e betejës së Shkodrës, skena e vrasjes së pashait turk nga Astriti, një trim shqiptar, dhe skena e ndeshjes së Skënderbeut me dy tartarët. Epoka e Skënderbeut këtu pasqyrohet në përpjestime të mëdha vigane. Në veprimin e poemës marrin pjesë jo vetëm individë të veçantë me veti të jashtëzakonshme, po gjithë kombi, si masat popullore, ashtu edhe aristokracia. Këto poema dallohen për shkrirjen e epizmit, lirizmit, dhe dramatizmit, këtu poeti i jep jetë një galerie të pasur personazhesh, midis të cilëve spikatin Skënderbeu, që është i pranishëm në të dyja poemat, dhe Serafina Topia, protagonistja e poemës, "Një pasqyrë e jetës njerëzore që shfaqet edhe te "Skënderbeu i pafat. Skënderbeu mishëron idealin e udhëheqësit -si ushtarak dhe burrë shteti,- por De Rada ndalet edhe në anën e tij thjeshtë njerëore të tij. Serafia Topia mishëron idealin e gruas shqiptare dhe njëkohësisht idealin e njeriut të zhvilluar në mënyrë të gjithanshme. Romatizmi i De Radës merr në këto poema ngjyra të forta, heroikja ndërthurret me tragjiken. Problematika patriotike (çështja e çlirimit me luftë të armatosur, problemi i bashkimit të shqiptarëve, çështja e udhëheqjes) në këto poema është në qendër të vëmendjes, por shoqërohet edhe nga një larmi problemesh shoqërore, morale dhe filozofike, siç janë: shfrytëzimi feudal, e drejta e njeriut për të vendosur për fatin e vet, çështja e së mirës dhe së keqes, e drejta e njeriut për lumturi. Këto probleme mishërohen te personazhe nga më të ndryshmet. Poeti shfaq një thellësi të veçantë zhbirimi në botën e brendëshme të krijesave të veta. Veçanërisht të gjalla janë figurat e grave, si: Imotea, Agata, Frosina, Vantisana, te "Skënderbeu i pafat"; Serafina, Evoda, Parayllja, Olimpia te "Një pasqyrë e jetës njerëzore".
"Skënderbeu i pafat" shkrin elementë të eposit me elementë të poemës kombëtare-historike dhe të poemës filozofike. "Një pasqyrë e jetës njerëzore"është edhe ajo origjinale për nga lloji, shkrin llojin e poemës shoqërore-psikologjike me llojin e poemës epiko-heroike.
Të dyja poemat kanë marrë nga poezia popullore hiperbolizmin e figurave të kreshnikëve dhe pasurinë e figuracionit. Vargu afrohet me vargun e lirë.


De Rada mbetet poeti që hodhi themelet e letërsisë me të vërtetë artistike arbëreshe, dhe dha një ndihmesë të madhe për tërë letërsinë kombëtare. Ai qe i pari që ngriti në art epokën e lavdishme të Skënderbeut. Duke pasqyruar "Motin e madh", kohën e "Skënderbeut". De Rada hodhi kushtrimin për luftë të armatosur kundër zgjedhës osmane. Ai është njëkohësisht i pari që çeli traditën e mbështëtjes së letërsisë arbëreshe në poezinë popullore. De Rada qe edhe lëvruesi i parë i poemës epiko-lirike, i novelës në vargje dhe i poemës epike. Gjithashtu ai ka meritën që lëvroi deri diku poemën shoqërore, ndonëse nuk i kuptonte deri në fund kontradikatat klasore. Poeti ka simpati për njerëzit e thjeshtë, pasqyron me dhembje mjerimin dhe shfrytëzimin, ka besim të madh te njeriu dhe te mundësitë e tij, megjithatë deri diku ndikohet nga fatalizmi dhe misticizmi, që vende-vende ia dëmtojnë krijimtarinë nga ana ideore, madje edhe estetike. Në thelb vepra e De Radës i përket romantizmit përparimtar, një romantizmi veçanërisht origjinal, që nuk i këndon vetëm të jashtëzakonshmes, por zbulon edhe poezinë e së zakonshmes. De Rada është mjeshtër i stilit të përmbledhur dhe tepër shprehës, i përdorimit të figuracionit, që dallohet për freski dhe ndikim të fortë emocional. Gjuha me të cilën shprehet De Rada, është e pasur, por disi e errët, Poeti pati një ndikim të madh në veprat e shkrimtarëve arbëreshë dhe një ndikim më të vogël te shkrimtarët e tjerë të Rilindjes.

----------


## Kandili 1

K E N G E T   E   M I L O S A O S




*Kangjelji I
*

Ljis jeta kishe nderruar,
uj te ri nde dejtit
kaljtheruar te dit e re;
por llumbardh e Anakreontit
ronej Temp e moceme.
N`duj nje dit vate te malji
e s`u pruar si kish zakon.
Vet ce ate s`e  thajti bora,
s`e pergjaku akulli,
se m`u resht njera ce ra
tek e bardha shpia ime.
Kur te drita dheu me shpi
u sbuljua je dejti,
si garea ce delj per sish,
mua me zgjoi, tue fjuturuar
qeljqevet finesteres.
M`u pataksa e ruata jashtin :
rusht pak skallankur
dheut en i kin hje;
ljulje ljiu te gapura,
nd`era i tunden e perzien
nd`at ninulj qeshenjen.


*
*Kenga I


Bota kish nderruar lisa,
uji i ri ne det
kaltronte n`ditn` e re;
por lumbardha e Anakreontit
ne Temp rronte e mocme.
Nd`uj nje dit` vate te mali
e s`u kthye si e kish zakon.
Vec`qe ate s`e thau bora,
s`e pergjaku heshteza,
po u largua gjersa ra
tek e bardha shpia ime.
Kur n`agim toke edhe shpi
u zbuluan bashk` me detin,
si hareja qe del sysh,
me zgjoi duke ferfelluar
qelqeve t`dritares.
U pataksa e ruajta jashte:
rrusht` ,  pak aguridhe,
dheut tone i kishin hie;
lule liu te hapura,
n`i tund era e i perzien,
ne ate ninull qeshin;
si ato ljulje qielli.
Ti ruaje e se kuljtoje.
nje mbuim njerezish.
Kallezoret mbe dhemat
mbajn kangjelje.Ka i goi
ahjena nder time motera
kishi arren e mema ime
emerin tim thoj per  nde shpi.
Nje gare m`u rodh te kurmi,
si garea mbremjes te shtrati,
kur vajza e ngrohet
ndien per te parezen
sist ce m`i frihjen.
Si ato lule –qielli.
Ti veshtroje dhe s`kujtoje
asnje mbehi njerezish.
Kallezoret neper duajt
po kendonin.Dheut huaj
ahere nder time motra
kisha arritur; mema ime
emrin tim thosh neper shpi.
Nje hare me rrodhi kurmit,
si hareja kur te shtrati,
mbremanet, vajza e ngrohte
ndien per te parazen
siset qe m`i fryhen.


* Kangjeli II*


Vreshtat in te vardhurore:
erth ka malji dheljpera
me te ljodheta te bijlat
porsa paru in te vjelja;
e te hera ce nder sheshet
sqepet djelli, si te bota
ema ce kentuan nje valle,
vet Fjokat u m`u hjimisa.
E perveshurez, e ljart,
me keshen te pjeksurith
nde nje jetullez te bardh,
ish te kroi nje vash.Te balli,
nje keshill i kish hje.
I ljidhur te brezi kaljther,
skemantilj`i ngit mbe truall.
Mua sa me ndieti,
shtuara vasha m`u pruar,
gjifritur, pjono hje,
me te trembur nje gare.
Trimi : -vajz, me jep ti nje pik uj?
Vajza : - sa te duash ti, bire zoti.
-	Kuj e bilje je ti ,vash?




* Kenga II*


Vreshtat ishin verdhellore.
Erdh nga mali dhelpera
Me te lodhurat te bijat,
me te mbaruar te vjelat;
e at`here kur nder sheshe
fshihet dielli ( si nen toke
memat qe kenduan ne valle),
kur ne Fjokat une rashe.
E perveshur  e e larte,
me gershet te pleksur
ne nje lidhese te bardhe,
ish te kroi nje vash`.Te balli
nje mendim i kishte hie.
I lidhur te brezi i kalter,
mbi truall i cik mandili.
Posa qe me ndjejti,
vasha drejt nga une u suall,
gjifyre edhe plot hie,
me nje te trembur hare.
Trimi : - Vajze, a m`ep ti nje pike uje?
Vajza: - sa te duash t`i , bir zoti.
-	kuja bije je ti, vashe?
Mos me je ti e dheut guaj?
Kur jesh djalj e Salloniq
vajta, vajza neng ishin
nde katund me aq gadhi,
Nde ceret e dhezures,
vucen ajo ngrenej,
-	Jam e bilje kollogres,
ngrejti ballet e sbuljuar.
Na vejim asaj udh,
gjembat ce vireshin tek udha
se gervishtetin at kopilje : 
me llort te pergjakura,
ka ballt u me ja reshta.
Di buz te qesheme,
nje herje te bardh,
at mbrema dukeshim.
Mos me je nga dheu i huaj?
Kur, djalosh, ne Selanik
vajta, vashezat nuk ishin
ne katund me kaq hir.
Ne ceret e ndezur,
vucen ajo ngrinte:
-Jam e bije e Kollogrese,
ngriti ballet e zbuluar.
Duke shkuar asaj udhe,
gjembat qe vareshin udhes
s`e gervishtnin ate cupe:
me lleret pergjakur,
une nga ballet ia reshtja.
Dy buze te qeshura,
njej here te bardhe,
at mbremje dukeshim.



*Kangjeli III*

Ish e mbreme shen Meris
e vashat ljeshuame
ka te bridhurit, nder dier
fjisin, se nde vateret
s`in te jaterat e vreret.
Paru e zej nj`anankasi:
Ndaheshin ar e ljiner,
pritej nata tek na.
Gavnare bilja zonjash
Te ljuajin te perdorme
me te nderem bilj buljari.
Engjeljit ashtu nder qiell,
me te mire se njerezit,
mbanjen vece garen e tire,
Dolla u Rodh e kopshtin
Paru eljpit e perflushur,
ecia per nden ullinjet.
Posht te kroi, me kater vasha,
me te bardh sqepe nder kriet,
erth`e bilje Kollogres.
Dukeshin kallez te karpisur.
Vajza : - Fanemir kush na duall?






* Kenga III*


Ish te mbremja e shen Merise.
Vashat kishin lene lodrat
E te dyert kuvendonin,
se nuk qene ne shtepi
eterit e vrenjtur.
Kudo niste nje nxitim:
ndaheshin ar e kandile,
tek ne pritej nata.
Bija madheshtore zonjash
perdorez do luanin
me te nderem bij bujaresh.
ashtu si engjejt ne qiell,
me te mir` nga njerezit,
bejne vec harene e tyre.
Dola ne Rodh e , te kopshti,
ku po frushullonte elbi,
eca nen ullinjte.
Posht` te kroi, me kater vasha,
me te bardhe cip kreit,
erdh e bije e Kollogrese.
Dukeshin kallez te pjekur.
Vajza : -Fatmirosh ai qe na del,

mbi Rodhen fushamir
si vantilje Arberit!
Fanemir ajo kopilje
ka e jema e puthurez,,
ce te kragu t`i pushonj!
Ka te niset e magjepsur?
Ka vorea si dejti,
o ka e bardha mjezedit?
Mbi Rodhen e gjetheruar
si flamur i Arberit!
Fatmiroshe ajo cupe ,
qe, e puthur nga e ema,
do pushoje n`at krah!
Nga do niset, e magjepsur?
Nga veriu si deti,
Apo nga e bardha Juge?

----------


## Kandili 1

Ne postimin me larte  nga pakujdesi kam bere gabim, duke perzie pjese te formes origjinale te poezive(Kangjelji...) me pjeset perkatese te adaptuara(Kenga..) ne shqipen e sotme .

Moderatoreve do ua dija per ndere po ta heqin postimin me larte.Flmn


Pjese nga K E N G E T   E   M I L O S A O S




Kangjelji I


Ljis jeta kishe nderruar,
uj te ri nde dejtit
kaljtheruar te dit e re;
por llumbardh e Anakreontit
ronej Temp e moceme.
N`duj nje dit vate te malji
e s`u pruar si kish zakon.
Vet ce ate s`e  thajti bora,
s`e pergjaku akulli,
se m`u resht njera ce ra
tek e bardha shpia ime.
Kur te drita dheu me shpi
u sbuljua je dejti,
si garea ce delj per sish,
mua me zgjoi, tue fjuturuar
qeljqevet finesteres.
M`u pataksa e ruata jashtin :
rusht pak skallankur
dheut en i kin hje;
ljulje ljiu te gapura,
nd`era i tunden e perzien
nd`at ninulj qeshenjen.

si ato ljulje qielli.
Ti ruaje e se kuljtoje.
nje mbuin njerezish.
Kallezoret mbe dhemat
mbajn kangjelje.Ka i goi
ahjena nder time motera
kishi arren e mema ime
emerin tim thoj per  nde shpi.
Nje gare m`u rodh te kurmi,
si garea mbremjes te shtrati,
kur vajza e ngrohet
ndien per te parezen
sist ce m`i frihjen







Kenga I


Bota kish nderruar lisa,
uji i ri ne det
kaltronte n`ditn` e re;
por lumbardha e Anakreontit
ne Temp rronte e mocme.
Nd`uj nje dit` vate te mali
e s`u kthye si e kish zakon.
Vec`qe ate s`e thau bora,
s`e pergjaku heshteza,
po u largua gjersa ra
tek e bardha shpia ime.
Kur n`agim toke edhe shpi
u zbuluan bashk` me detin,
si hareja qe del sysh,
me zgjoi duke ferfelluar
qelqeve t`dritares.
U pataksa e ruajta jashte:
rrusht` ,  pak aguridhe,
dheut tone i kishin hie;
lule liu te hapura,
n`i tund era e i perzien,
ne ate ninull qeshin;
Si ato lule –qielli.
Ti veshtroje dhe s`kujtoje
asnje mbehi njerezish.
Kallezoret neper duajt
po kendonin.Dheut huaj
ahere nder time motra
kisha arritur; mema ime
emrin tim thosh neper shpi.
Nje hare me rrodhi kurmit,
si hareja kur te shtrati,
mbremanet, vajza e ngrohte
ndien per te parazen
siset qe m`i fryhen.




Kangjeli II


Vreshtat in te vardhurore:
erth ka malji dheljpera
me te ljodheta te bijlat
porsa paru in te vjelja;
e te hera ce nder sheshet
sqepet djelli, si te bota
ema ce kentuan nje valle,
vet Fjokat u m`u hjimisa.
E perveshurez, e ljart,
me keshen te pjeksurith
nde nje jetullez te bardh,
ish te kroi nje vash.Te balli,
nje keshill i kish hje.
I ljidhur te brezi kaljther,
skemantilj`i ngit mbe truall.
Mua sa me ndieti,
shtuara vasha m`u pruar,
gjifritur, pjono hje,
me te trembur nje gare.
Trimi : -vajz, me jep ti nje pik uj?
Vajza : - sa te duash ti, bire zoti.
-	Kuj e bilje je ti ,vash?

Mos me je ti e dheut guaj?
Kur jesh djalj e Salloniq
vajta, vajza neng ishin
nde katund me aq gadhi,
Nde ceret e dhezures,
vucen ajo ngrenej,
-	Jam e bilje kollogres,
ngrejti ballet e sbuljuar.
Na vejim asaj udh,
gjembat ce vireshin tek udha
se gervishtetin at kopilje : 
me llort te pergjakura,
ka ballt u me ja reshta.
Di buz te qesheme,
nje herje te bardh,
at mbrema dukeshim



Kenga II


Vreshtat ishin verdhellore.
Erdh nga mali dhelpera
Me te lodhurat te bijat,
me te mbaruar te vjelat;
e at`here kur nder sheshe
fshihet dielli ( si nen toke
memat qe kenduan ne valle),
kur ne Fjokat une rashe.
E perveshur  e e larte,
me gershet te pleksur
ne nje lidhese te bardhe,
ish te kroi nje vash`.Te balli
nje mendim i kishte hie.
I lidhur te brezi i kalter,
mbi truall i cik mandili.
Posa qe me ndjejti,
vasha drejt nga une u suall,
gjifyre edhe plot hie,
me nje te trembur hare.
Trimi : - Vajze, a m`ep ti nje pike uje?
Vajza: - sa te duash t`i , bir zoti.
-	kuja bije je ti, vashe?
.
Mos me je nga dheu i huaj?
Kur, djalosh, ne Selanik
vajta, vashezat nuk ishin
ne katund me kaq hir.
Ne ceret e ndezur,
vucen ajo ngrinte:
-Jam e bije e Kollogrese,
ngriti ballet e zbuluar.
Duke shkuar asaj udhe,
gjembat qe vareshin udhes
s`e gervishtnin ate cupe:
me lleret pergjakur,
une nga ballet ia reshtja.
Dy buze te qeshura,
njej here te bardhe,
at mbremje dukeshim.



Kangjeli III

Ish e mbreme shen Meris
e vashat ljeshuame
ka te bridhurit, nder dier
fjisin, se nde vateret
s`in te jaterat e vreret.
Paru e zej nj`anankasi:
Ndaheshin ar e ljiner,
pritej nata tek na.
Gavnare bilja zonjash
Te ljuajin te perdorme
me te nderem bilj buljari.
Engjeljit ashtu nder qiell,
me te mire se njerezit,
mbanjen vece garen e tire,
Dolla u Rodh e kopshtin
Paru eljpit e perflushur,
ecia per nden ullinjet.
Posht te kroi, me kater vasha,
me te bardh sqepe nder kriet,
erth`e bilje Kollogres.
Dukeshin kallez te karpisur.
Vajza : - Fanemir kush na duall?


mbi Rodhen fushamir
si vantilje Arberit!
Fanemir ajo kopilje
ka e jema e puthurez,,
ce te kragu t`i pushonj!
Ka te niset e magjepsur?
Ka vorea si dejti,
o ka e bardha mjezedit?





Kenga III


Ish te mbremja e shen Merise.
Vashat kishin lene lodrat
E te dyert kuvendonin,
se nuk qene ne shtepi
eterit e vrenjtur.
Kudo niste nje nxitim:
ndaheshin ar e kandile,
tek ne pritej nata.
Bija madheshtore zonjash
perdorez do luanin
me te nderem bij bujaresh.
ashtu si engjejt ne qiell,
me te mir` nga njerezit,
bejne vec harene e tyre.
Dola ne Rodh e , te kopshti,
ku po frushullonte elbi,
eca nen ullinjte.
Posht` te kroi, me kater vasha,
me te bardhe cip kreit,
erdh e bije e Kollogrese.
Dukeshin kallez te pjekur.
Vajza : -Fatmirosh ai qe na del,

mbi Rodhen e gjetheruar
si flamur i Arberit!
Fatmiroshe ajo cupe ,
qe, e puthur nga e ema,
do pushoje n`at krah!
Nga do niset, e magjepsur?
Nga veriu si deti,
Apo nga e bardha Juge?










Kangjelji IV


Ish e diella menat
e i biri  zonjes madhe
ngjitej tek e bukura
te m`i ljipen nje pik uj,
se ish et` i djegurith.
Vetem  e coi nde vateret,
ce keshen me pjeksenej.
Ata duheshin e s`e thoshin.
Vajza , me buzen mbe gaz:
-C`eshte e iken si ajri?
-Me presen nde roljiet.
-Di moll t`ardhura
qendro , u tij  t`i ruata.
Me nje dor ngrejturith
mbanej mbi veshin e bardh
ljesht e saj te shpjeksurith;
kalli jeteren te gjiri
e me goljq mollezit,
me ja e vu nde dorjet,
nde ceret e dhezurez.
Thomnie ju, te dashurit,
nd`embelj aqe te puthurit.




Kenga IV


Ish e diela menate
e i biri i zonjes madhe
ngjitej tek e bukura
te m`i lypte nje pike uje,
se ish etit djegur.
Vetem e gjeti te vatra,
qe me plekeste gershetin.
Ata duheshin e s`e thoshin.
Vajza, me buzen me gaz:
-C`ke qe po iken si era?
-Me presin ne roliet.
-Dy molle te ardhura,
qendro, se t`i ruajta.
Me nje dore ngritur
mbante mbi veshin e bardhe
leshte e saj te shpleksur,
kalli tjeteren te gjiri
e me hoqi mollezet,
me ia vu ne doret,
ne ceret e ndezur.
Thomni ju, te dashurit,
m`embel  e` te puthurit.






VJERSH I TE BILJES KOLLOGRES


Ka m`erth te kurmi gjith kejo gadhi?
Si e paftes u xheshiem te shtrati
E zgjonem e garepsur se u zegjova,
si ajo ce dihet me nje fat te bardh.





VJERSHE E BIJES SE KOLLOGRESE

Nga m`erdh te kurmi gjith` ky gezim?
Si e pafaj une zhvishem te shtrati
E zgjohem e hareshme se u zgjova,
si ajo qe gdhihet me nje fat te bardhe.





Kangjelji V


Ce te ven nde dejtit
noerit, zemera ime?
Sbardhetin anizit,
ruatin pran` u  shehetin…
Erth dita e Arberit!
Ndo mos vedekurith
mbi  shtrat na vemenith
mos perpara shpivet;
 e te bota na garronen
shoket e vellezerit,
kronjet e katundi in.
Nani ce nata e zez
me te butethin nje shi
paru me perbaljten udhet,
gapni ju derjen
tek te hjedhura kopiljet
ljotenjen garruamith.
Vasha formadhja
me rempeft per dorje
at buzehjeshemen
mua m`e  sjellt perparanith.
Cera me i dhezjet
me nde mest shengethin,
ce te qeshinj e dhuremez
vet ce sit na ruhjen,
jeta e te permisjet.



Kenga V


Pse te vene ne det
mendimet, zemra ime?
Zbardhuan anijezat,
pane kendej e u fshehen…
Erdhi dita e Arberit!
Doemos do vdesim
ne shtrat, ne mos rencim
perpara shtepive tona,
e nen dhe do na harrojne
shoket e vellezerit,
krojet e katundi yne.
Tani qe nata e zeze
me shiun e saj te bute
kudo i perbalti udhet,
hapnie ju deren
tek te perhedhurat cupa
lozin te harruara.
Vasha foremadhja
ma rrembeft` nga dora
ate buzehieshmen
e ma sjellte mua perpara.
Kane per t`iu ndezur faqet.
Me ate shenjezen ne mes,
Kur e drojtur te me qeshe.
Vec ne sy te shihemi,
pa dhe bota te permbyset.

----------


## Kandili 1

Kangjelji VI

Ra bora nde dejtit
e me sbardhi vudhevet
krahet ce shqitezes.
Gjumi mua me ljodhenith,
kurmi vete tue m`u reshtur
Porsi grua te Marebelja
mbremanet i reshtjet
shtrushi taraftivet,
ljehemi e qenevet
mbi miljonet, sheh si shuhet
zjarri e dhezet vreshtavet.
Gjell edhe ce se qelloi.
O vasha kriekeshtenj,
but shtran te m`uljenej,
pra te vehej ture  tjerr,
gjims nde t`erret e te drita,
te ljeren kentimethin!
De te garroja se te bora
biren kronjet e te mbjellat
ket gjell ce nga ruanjen;
se te biljt e zonjavet
Samerankat, me tumparin,
gjemonjen te vresht e larg,
i thon : - Na ju ruami.
Me qellonej  tue fjantaksur,
se te perdorem, ashtu posht,
veim, se shpit e njerezet
na fanepsejin mbe t`ngaraksur;
na ljerejin iljezit.
Ndo se kalji me ljeshonej,
iken nde nje leg gra
gjith te shprishura, ajo vet
zej terkuzen te pertrollem:
kurm` e bukur i njeriut
sit i ruanej e m`e buten.
Te dersiturin stomahje
me shinej me skemantilj,
e kuqe se me e shihin.
Ajo vash zakonbukur
se ljeu nder te mundasha;
porsa mua nde sbardhen dita,
nje kaljivez e ljeriem,
ajerjartur tek firaksen,
dhestra e bardh, maljet e ljumi,
sa me disheron te kragu
vajzen dethiniazemer,
ajo mua me ka hje.




Kenga VI

Ra bora mbi det
e nder leshteriqe zbardhi
kraht` e shqitezes.
Gjumi mua me lodh :
thuajse trupi me largohet,
si nje gruaje qe , Marbeles,
mbremjes , i largohet,
zhurma e trokashkave
dhe te lehurit e qenve
mbi mullinjte, e sheh si shuhet
zjarri e ndizet vreshtave.
Jeta ende s`fjet.
O , vasha kryegeshtenje
shtratin bute te ma shtronte,
pra te vihej duke tjerre
gjysme ne terr e ne drite,
me kenge ne goje!
Te harroja se nen bore
biren krojet e te mbjellat
qe na mbajne jeten;
edhe djemte e zonjave
Samerankut qe gumojne
me tambur vreshten e larget
e i thone : - Ne te ruajm.
I kotur do enderritja
Se , perdore, fushave
Veme dhe shtepite e njerzve
na faniten me te aguar
edhe yjt- na lene;
apo se me zgjidhet kali
dhe shkon te nje turme gra,
qe perndahen, vec asaj
qe i ze lakun e pertrollem:
syri i bukur i njeriut,
dhe veshtrimi i tij e zbut.
Kraherorin e dersitur
Ajo e fshin me mandil,
e skuqur se po ma shohin.
Ajo vashe zakonbukur
nuk leu nder te mendafshta;
Porse mua, kur zbardh dita,
ne nje kasolle te lene
e te hapur ernave,
prej ku duken, neper te,
brinja e bardhe,malet, lumi,
fort ma kenda ta kem prane
vajzen qe me mori zemren;
ajo mua me ka hije.

----------


## Kandili 1

Kangjelji  VII


Dreq rahjet e dejtit
gezoi dita e kaljtherez
vallevet kopiljevet :
i ruatin te dashurit.
Nde kte jet ce kemi me?
Henen e mbremanes,
kur dalen te dera ime
vashat e besheme,
motrat e ushtertorevet.
U trinteljinj qitharien,
ato te shperveshta
ljotenjen e t`embeljit
ceren me i shuanith.
Kemi me te miren ender
C`i qell trimit vajzen.
Pra ce shpit m`u mbilletin,
tek dera e erretez
ai e pret e me e uljen.
Ajo gapen preherin :
Vajza : - Mir za, trim,di lajthi.-
Se t´e shih, se te m`i fjit;
ajo e gjegjen e me si
ruan nj`ill e jeterin :
se doj t`ikenej, por trembjet.
Vajza : - Trim, ri mir,mos sgjonet mema.
Ajo ben buzen mbe gaz.
Trimi : - vash, puthem perparanith.
Ajo reshten kriethit :
pra ce e holjq, dalje m`i bie
nde cerkut je mbjeth nde gji.
- Via, ri mir.- Ec me shendet.
-Mbe te nisurit e ruan,
njer ce dolli e neng e pan.
Zegjonet e nde ket gjell
at dit me ri me mall.






Kenga VII


Kundrejt kodravet e detit,
dita e kalter gezoi
valleve te vashave:
i shohin te dashurit.
Ne ket` jete c`kemi me ?
Henezen e mbremjes,
kur te dera ime dalin
vashezat e beshme,
motrat e ushtareve.
Une tringellij kitaren,
ato, te perveshura,
lozin e nje embelsi
faqet ua zben.-
Kemi me te miren enderr,
qe i sjell trimit vajzen.
Kur shpite mbyllen, te dera,
ne te erret ai e pret,
e ul, prehrin ajo hap :
- Trim, na merr dyze lajthi.
Ai m`i tregon se c`beri
qe ta shih e te m`i fliste ;
ajo degjon e me sy
ruan nje yll e nje tjeter,
nuk do t`ike, por dhe trembet.
- Lamtumir`, trim, zgjohet mema, -
ben ajo buzen me gaz.
- Vashe, puthme me pare.
Ajo e resht kryethit,
ai e heq e vasha i bie
daleze te zverku
e pushton trimi ne gji.
- Lamtumir`- Ec me shendet.
Ai e ruan ne te ikur :
u zhduk e njeri s`e pa.
Djali zgjohet e ne jete
ate  dit` me rron me mall.

----------


## Kandili 1

Kangjelji VIII


Mniz e veres bardhullore
biu nje re monosaqe
per nde mest gurevet :
kan gare  te shtrushi ljumit.
Pa nje re, malji me bor
i buthetonet njerezet :
ata ljutenjen te korrat.
Si thelleza te foljea
u pushonj nde ket dimer.
Ngrejti deg ulliri shkundur
e kopiljia me hje,
e garruam vellezeret,
vetemith kur u m`e dredh
parasten nde valljet.
Jeta e madhe, ce se qetet
ajravet e fjaljevet,
ate e ka si nje ljinar,
gajdhi e sheljqerorit,
pa drit  perjashta shpis.
Kur ngrehja paidhet
shegur, ljuc, ullishterjes,
sa monu frija
nd`era tundenej vadhezit.
U ljutja per hjen e memes
te me coja mbremanet
ndrishe zogj te gjallis.
Shkonej vajza mespurtek,
shtija gur e llastimisej.
Pra ce u rit si me rempeu!
Noerit me bienith
sa t`e shoh e kurmi
me rodhet e se di te frinj.
Dita ka diellin
ce e sbardhen  para  sivet;
porsa c`ill ate kopilje
ruan e mua nde ket mall?
Kur u dalj nde Shurezet,
vucen mer e vjen te ljumi ;
porsa mb`udh e trembeme
priret e me ruan katund.
Ashtu ljulje e gapurez
nje te hen  pjono gare,
t`enjeten benet e bardh,
di u nde  pat  te  diellen.




Kenga  VIII


Mu ne mes te gureve
mbiu nje re manushaqesh,
shenje e pranveres se bardhe;
me gazmend i vene vesh
zhurmerimese se lumit.
Pa nje re mali me bore
u buthtohet njerezve :
ata lutin per te korra.
Ketij dimri kam pushuar
si thelleza te foleja.
Ngriti degt` ulliri i shkundur
edhe  vasheza e bukur,
harruar vellezerve,
duket ne valle
vetem kur une e dredh.
Bote e madhe, qe s`qetohet
ernave dhe fjaleve,
ate e ka si llambadhe
qe hieshon  shelqerorin,
po qe jashta shpis` nuk ndrin.
Kur i ngrija fshehur grackat,
qullur, ullishtave,
sa mezi qe merrja fryme
po t`i tundte era vadhet ;
lutja per hirin e memes
qe te zija mbremanet
plot me zoq te gjalle.
Shkonte vasha mespurteke,
shtija gur e me mallkonte.
Pra qe u rrit, - si me rrembeu!
Kur e shoh, me iken mendja,
dridhem e nuk marr dot fryme.
Dita ka diellin qe e zbardh
para syve tane,
porse c`yll e ruan vashen
edhe mua ne ket mall?
Kur un` dal te Shureza,
vucen merr e vjen te lumi,
porse mb`udhe e trembur
kthehet e veshtron katundin.
Luleja e celur
nje te hene plot hare,
t`enjten, duke u bere e bardhe,
ku ta dish a e sheh te dielen.

----------


## Kandili 1

Kangjelji  IX

Ender e ljig e c`enderri  trimi!
Dhjet dit vasha e ben,
ndo ahjimaz, ndo te shpia,
mbahej me gjitoniet.
Trimi hipenej murxharin,
t`egerin, te  tremburin,
Kroiri te m`e  potisen;
porsi ajo si kish zakon
me se vinej Kroiri,
pra m`i vate nd`enderret.
Mbremanet, nje leg  kopilje,
ka arat t`ardhura,
te tries e t`et ganjunit
pjot gare u gapetin.
S`erth me to, por tir mbe shpi
vajza e mjelj shume e dashur.
Ashtu bilj te nemurish,
pa veshur, pa ngren,
si te ndajtur ka te ljumet,
ka in zot se shohen mir,
besen e kan mbi vethen.
Fjejti trimi i heljemuar,
nd`enderr pa deren e saj:
nde nje gur e porsiljisur,
zgjith te nje sarua rez
e m`e vej nde preherit.
Ajo ngrejti sizit
e me pa te dashurin:
pruar e ulji kreithit
e me shkundi rezjen
dhja se i goi ruhjet.




Kenga   IX


C`enderr te keqe pa trimi!
Dhjete dit vajza e beshme,
ndo ne are e ndo ne shpi,
rrinte vetem me gjitonet.
Trimi i paske hypur atit,
te egrit, te tmerrshmit,
te Kroi i Ri t`i  jip uje,
porse ajo, si e kish zakon,
s`vinte me te Kroi i Ri ,
po m`i vate ne enderret.
Mbremanet, nje varg me vasha,
te ardhura prej arave,
ne tryeza e t`et  te cunit
plot hare u hapen.
S`erdh me to, po tirr ne shpi
vajza e mjere, kaq e dashur,-
si bijte e te varferve,
te paveshur, te pangrene,
thuaj ndare nga te lumet,
nga  zotyne  s`shohin mire,
besen e kane mbi veten.
Trimi fjeti i helmuar,
ne enderr pa deren e saj:
te nje gur e ne shulle,
zgjidhte nga nje tufe reze
e m`i  vij ne preher.
Ajo ngriti syte
e me pa te dashurin,
u pruar e uli kryet
e me shkundi rezen,
thuajse pa nje te huaj.

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   X*

  Valle Pashkes


Zgjou ,  trim, i  agezuam,
in zot ljereu var,
perendonjen iljezit,
shuhen zjarret, derdhet ujt,
jeta veshet nder te rea.
Ashtu, zemer ljipisjare,
ti te priresh e garepsur.
Si  nj`ani  nkarkuar me trima,
Ce te mesi dejtit
pan  katund e disheruar,
erdhe i hjeshim, pjot gare.
Kush te mori sishit ?

*Nj`an e valles*

Kush  porsiti ren e maljit
mon me shi te na kuljtonej?
Zonja e madhe u anankas
jasht katundit te me vej
nde nje dasem me kopiljet.
Kish nder sit dejtin,
kish mbe zemer hjen e shpis,
kurna pa djalin e saj
te perdorem  me nje kopilje.
Vajza ndjeti nd`eshterat
gazin te pershuatur ;
si nje marmur me llogaz
ruanej e perpara sivet
dherat i vejin e i vijin.
Djali u  resht  e u buar te llaka:
te perljotem drodhi sit
qiellit vetem, tundu dhes,
perenduar dielli,
pa dalj iljezit.
Ish si zemer ce varesi
ket jet te pa njohur
e se sheh ku te me vej.


*Gjithe vallja*


Vija , ljevrosu i gadhjar :
vajza  ce ti deshe mir
e me ne nde valljet.
Prana di zonja jot em,
ndomos se neng e thot,
se katundit i pesove
porsi vera trieses,
porsi dheut njeriu me fjalj.



*Kenga   X*

Vallja e nates
Se pashkes


Zgjohu trim, gezuare!
Zotyne la varrine,
perendojne yjezit,
shuhen zjarret , derdhet ujet,
bota vishet nder te reja.
Po keshtu, zemer e dhemshur,
priresh edhe ti e gezuar.
Si nje ani  ngarkuar me trima,
qe te mesi i detit  shohin
fshane e deshiruar,
erdhe gjith` hir e hare,
Po kush te mori me sysh?


*Nje pjese e valles*

Kush porsiti rene e malit
mon`  me shi te na kujtonte?
Zonja e madhe u nxitua
jashte katundit te veje,
ne nje dasme tok me cupat.
Kishte detin ne sy,
hien e shpise ne zemer,
kur na pa djalin e saj
doreperdore me nje cupe.
Vajza ndjeu nd`eshterat
gazin t`i pershuhet;
si nje mermer qe mendon
shihte dhe perpara syvet
dherat i venin e i vinin.
Djali iku e humbi brinjes:
te perlotur ktheu syte
qiellit qe rrethonte dheun
vetem, se dielli kish rene,
yjet edhe s`kishin dale.
Ish si zemer qe merzitet
nga kjo bote e panjohur
e nuk sheh se ku do veje.


*Gjithe valleja
*

Ngreu, levendi djale!
Vajza qe ti dashurove
esht` me  ne ne vallet.
E di mir`zonja jot eme,
ndonese nuk e thote,
se ti dole ne katund
porsi vera ne tryeze
e mbi dhe njeriu me fjale.

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   XI*


Duro, zemer,  e duro
sa duroi malji me bor.
Shkepetin nent djellas,
sbardhulluan  kumbullat :
trimi ka katund i larg
duall e ruati mbe menat
e garroi shpizen.
- Ljumi  u! me thoj malji.
Si nje qeljqe ce m`i frin,
bjer te feksurit te voga,
porsa mbrenta llamparisen,
esht ajo vajz e mjelj.
Vetem ka t`emen e t`an.
Ata duan.Kuj te m`i  thet
eg  atire mos i thet?
Ajo lje katund e thuhet
nusja  e trimit guaj.
Vjen nje dite e thjellemez
ce  t`uljet ashtu mbe der,
te me qepinj ljinjezen.
Ajo ruan dejtin :
fjuturonjen ndallanishet;
e vehet e me kenton
strofat ce m`i  thoja vet
nd`at mot ce duheshim.
E garron zotin e saj
e me uljen kreithit,
kurmin tim fjantaksenith.
I  ljerier muqavet
ashtu  malj me ndonje thellez,
pra ce njerez nje katund
stisin siper  pjono  hje
te llakat e gjeljebera,
e  malli trimavet;
e  stolisur, tundu gra,
delj kopilja per martuar,
ljehen djalje sikeqi.




*Kenga   XI*


Duro zemer, duro
sa duroi mali me bore.
Shkrepetine  nente diej,
zbardhelluan kumbullat :
trimi nga katundi i larget
doli e i pa menate
dhe harroi shtepine.
-Lumi une!- thoshte mali.
  Si ai qelqi, qe m`i fryn,
bjerr ndricimin nga hukatja,
porse brenda gjithe ndrit,
ashtu eshte vajz e mjere.
Ka vetem te emen e t`ane.
Ata e duan.Kujt t`i thote
po, ne mos u thente atyre?
Ajo le fshatin e quhet
nuse e trimit te huaj.
Po na vjen nje dite e kthjellet,
qe  t`ulet  ashtu ne dere,
te me qepe linjezen.
Veshtron detin :
fluturojne  dallendyshet;
e vihet e me kendon
kenget qe i thosha vete
nd`ate mot qe duheshim;
e harron zotin e saj,
me unj  kryet  e ne mend
sjell fytyren time.
Ja, si bregu i braktisur
gjembave e thellezave,
ku vine e ndertojne njerzit
nje katund plot hijeshi
te luginat gjelberore,
eshte malli i trimave.
E stolisur, ne mes grave,
vajza del per t`u martuar,
edhe lindin djem sydrite.




*Kangjelji   XII
*

Si suvalj nde dejtit,
paru e trubull si nje malj,
neng ruan me se anin,
ashtu grat ndo ven mbe krua,
ndo te ljumi, o per te gola,
mose  thojn vashen e nemur,
ce i biri i zonjes madhe
i dashur zilepsenith.
Kopilja e dhuremez
mbahej  mose me gjitonet:
mbijdheshin  mbe  t`erretit,
mbremanet e mose ljinj
thojn , ciljon e skemantilje.
Nje te diellez menat
u  e  cova  Korqiollon.
Vajza : - Trim, ti mua nde me do mir,
udhevet mos m`u perpiq,
mos me ruaj nde legiet.
Trimi : - Vash, i pari im mall,
aq i mjelji u  s`u  pantehja
sa edhe te te dhunoja.
- mos me qaj ti , bir zoti,
mos ti ben te jem u ftes
ljoteve ce neng shprishen ;
se  use  te nemuren,
heljmove kopiljet,
se njeriu s`i bere keq.




*Kenga   XII*


Si suvala e detit
e turbullt` e si nje mal,
nuk pyet me per anijen,
ashtu dhe grate ne krua,
o te lumi, o per shkarpa,
flasin per cupen e varfer,
qe i biri i zonjes  madhe
e don edhe dashurohet.
Vasha rrinte gjithe turp
vetem me gjitonet;
ato ktheheshin nga puna
mbremanet e vec per linja
flisnin, per shami e fustane.
Nje te diele menate
e gjeta ne Korqiollo :
-Trim , ti mua ne me do fort;
udheve te mos me pjekesh,
nder shoqe mos me veshtrosh.
- Vashe, malli im i pare,
une i mjeri s`e pandeha
qe keshtu te beja dhune.
 - Mos u qaj, o ti  bir zoti
mos bej qe te jem fajtore
per lotet qe s´duhen derdhur:
s`demtove te varferen,
as helmove cupat,
njeriu s`i bere keq.

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   XIII * 

      Valle

Pra ce, zot, ke te na ljesh,
vafsh si nj`ill ce dritjen
neng bjer tek udh e tij.
Bir, me heljm te riut ent
mos te qoft  perljipurith.
Ahjena ce te na vish,
qoft i but dimeri,
me ullinj e qumshtith.
Biljat e besheme
ema shum te me martoshin
me te zegjedhur kopilj.
Te na vish si ka jashti
fjaljet e te dashuret,
si  anamesa  fjetavet
ujuljes ce kam te dera,
par garaksur Shengjeza,
me garepsen zemeren.
Er e ljez  ce  tunden  fjetat,
gjumin e njerezet
ljeson se dihjet.
U me vehem te peshtjeri
tim bilj te ritjen.
Sjeljesh ti nj`ushter  fanemir
te na gapinj kete rehje
ljefteris ce  buartim.
Nder te veshura te zeza
nusja se fanaroset
valljes qe dridhjet.
Zonjat me djaljin mbe dor
buthetonen e ruanjen.
Gjith gjerit te mbjedhura
njihjen  pjono gare.
Ljulj` e ver mbesallevet,
malli te kercierit,
je trime i pasurith.
Ti te hjez` e shpis sate,
nen te guajet ce te rish,
ce nder njerezit na jemi?
Pors`ai zot ce me gajdhi
djalerin te bukuroi,
djepin te veshi me ar,
sa nje katund ljuten per tij,
ai zot me te do mir.



*Kenga   XIII*

       Valle

Me qe, zot , do te na lesh,
vafsh si nje yll qe driten
nuk e bjerr udhes se tij.
Bir, me helm te rite e tu
mos qofte perzier.
Ate dit` qe te na vish,
qofte i bute dimeri,
me ullinj edhe me qumesht.
Dhe bija te beshme
memat me martofshin shume
me djema te zgjedhur.
Te na vish si nga larg vijne
fjalet e te dashurve,
si mespermes fleteve
te ides qe kam te dera,
duket me te aguar Shenjeza
e me gezon zemren.
Era e lehte qe tund fletet,
gjumin njerezve u letofte
ndaj te gdhiri,
edhe une i vihem punes,
qe te rrit femijet.
Sjellsh ti nje ushtri fatmire,
te na i hape keto brigje
lirise qe borem.
Ne te veshura te zeza,
nuseja kurre mos dalte;
te vallja qe dridhet,
zonjat me djemthit ne duar
buthtohen edhe veshtrojne;
tere gjeria te mbledhur
njihen plot hare;
lule e ver` mesallave,
mall per te kecyer
me trimin qe e ke.
Ti te hieja e shtepis` sate,
nen te huajt` kur te rrish,
c`jemi ne nder njerezit?
Por ai zot, qe gjithe gaz
te zbukuroi djalerine,
djepin ta veshi me ar,
aq sa nje katund per ty
lutet , ai zot te do.

----------


## Kandili 1

* Kangjelji   XIV*


Pra ce dielli i  ra te shtrati
m`u  pataks micoria :
vu njinje te veshurat,
duall ka  rij i biri  zotit.
Nj`er ngrenej buguathin,
ja e shtefrinej murevet.
Mosnjeri shkonej atej.
Vetem fjit  te buz` e  udhes
ajo Rinn nde vateret :
- Di  u nde trimi i gadhjar
me  te shkonj kesaj udh!
Fanemirat nd`at Greqi
ce te foljet i gjegjjen!
Vate!- tha me vetehen,
u pruar te shpi e saj,
mori telj e trastjen
e me vate ka ullinjet.
Mbjidh ullinj e qanej.
Ce shkararti pes ullinj,
tek i pesti u porsiljis;
atje e qelloi gjum.
Trimi nd`ender me ju duk,
ce m`i dilj tek udha e ljumit.
Fushat mban in pjono bor,
shqentet ngrang i pikullojin.
Trimi : - Me kte mot te beje finjen?
Duart si me te nkuqetin.
Vashes i vej buza mbe gaz,
porsi njota  nj`er e keqe
shkundi boren e  fushavet,
e perflushi si suvalj
e te kaljther si nje dejt
posht rehjevet e gapi.
Vati trimi i nisurith.
Nde nje spart ajo e zen:
prapa ruati e larg e pa
si nje fjutur nd`ata uj,
ce tundet e vente vente
sbardhen  te  keputurith.
Porsa u ngre vore je ftohet,
ce m`i ngriti cerkethin
e gjun e sbuluarith,
m`i  keputi gjumethin.




*Kenga   XIV*


Pasi dielli i ra te shtrati,
m`u pataks e mjera:
vuri shpejt te veshurat,
dual nga rrij i biri i zotit.
Era ngrinte pluhurin
e e shfrynte mureve;
asnjeri s`kalonte andej.
Por atje, te buze e udhes,
Rina flit, vetem ne vater:
- Ku ta dish ne do te shkoje
trimi i hieshem me ksaj udhe!
Fatmiroshe ato n`Greqi
zerin ce i degjojne!
Vate!- tha me vetehe,
u kthye ne shpi,
mori terkuzen e trasten
e me vajti nga ullinjte :
mblidh ullinj e qante.
Pasi shkundi pese ullinj,
tek i pesti, ne shulle,
ndejt e e zuri gjumi.
Trimi ne enderr m`iu duk,
qe i doli udhes lumit.
Fushat ishin plot me bore,
rrobat  mbi  krah i pikonin.
- Me kte mot ke bere finjen?
Si  te jane skuqur duart !
Vasha vu buzen me gaz,
Kur,- ia befti nje ere e forte,
shkundi born` e drureve,
e perflaku porsi vale
e te kalter si nje det
poshte  kodravet e hapi.
Vate dhe trimi, i rrembyer!
Te nje spart ajo u zu :
pas e ruajti  e larg e pa
si nje flutur permbi ujet,
qe tundet  e, vende-vende,
zbardhon se keputuri
Porse u ngrit veriu i ftohte,
qe m`i ngriu zverkethin
edhe gjurin e zbuluar,-
m`i  keputi gjumin.

----------


## Kandili 1

* Kangjelji   XV*


Udhes ime parkaljesa :
- Shen Meri e shpivet ona,
keto udh ti te me ruash.
Dej menat dihet e djell
e ti delj per nde katund.
Arat te bihen shendosha,
ljopt te mos  provisenjen,
shpit te mos  perljipjen,
gjith te thon : Ti ruana.
Ce se prita, por u nisa?
Ardhur kishja me uraten:
ti  ndeljeje vajzat
ce me buk se frihjen;
ndo tjeren nde derjet,
ndo m`i  trintellin argaljia,
me se shkonj asaj udh.
Frushkulli s`e  per njerin,
ndo ait e ljisevet;
ndo ngjalja e ujravet ;
vetemith burri me gruan,
kurm ce kaljbjet te bota.
Prana mir ata se shohen
jan ftes nde duhjen.
Udhes ashtu parkaljesja.
Tek arrura e fjejta naten,
im vella Koniati, djalj
si nje ljulje, i vedekur,
me dolli veshur i bardh.
Milosao : - Si ja e thon ketij katundi
tek  ti rije, im vella?
Sa gare ce te na shohen
zoti  tat e zonje mem!
Koniati: - Dheut erret tek ti fje,
tundu dushqe e tundu  dejt,
ka mot , vella, ce dolla.
Nani erdha te te ljevrosinj.
Njerezit  ronjen  te shpit
nder te ndajtura e nder ljipe,
djelli i dolli  ka malji,
gjumi shtretevet i pren.
Di  kopilj  ce duhjen,
stan e jeten se nderrojen.
Si ka golja te  peshtoi,
se nde vashen pafuqi
mbi dhe trimi ziljepsen,
vollet zoti ce m`i beri?
Neng ai ndajti Kallavri
idhrioten  sikeqi
kurmmagjepsuren  Luiz.
Vu paljacet ce beri nana
tek ania  mbremianet
e nde shpit e sbaudhirtur
mbjidhej per naten e ljurtem.
Ce ja e ru  trimi e puthi.
-  Nd`at dhe ce vete vet,
 thuam nde  do gje ti trim.
- Kur te vesh te zalli guaj,
shtjer nde dejt ti skemantilj,
ljut te vinj perroit en,
te m`e di se neng  u  mbite.
Ljut sheg e shen Meria
gjith paru se te  perljipen.
Pra ce java me shum gjell
shkuar u bori, mbi shuret
trimi njogu skemantilj.
Si ajo c`iku ron  pertej,
pas vedekur,- tha,- na romi.





*Kenga   XV*


Udhes sime lutesha :
- Shen Meri e shpive tona,
keto udhe te m`i ruash!
Pasneser gdhihet e diel
e ti del neper katund.
Arat te mbijn` te shendosha
lopet te mos na pelcasin,
shpite mos vishen ne zi,
gjith` te thone :  Ruajna!
Pse nuk prita, por u nisa?
Do me kishe dhene uraten,
do te kishe ndjere vashat,
qe me buke s`fryhen.
Dac te tjerrine te dera,
dac t`u tringelloj vegja,
asaj udhe me nuk shkoj.
S`eshte bisha per njerine,
as shqipja e lisave,
as ngjala e ujrave;
vetem burri esht` per  gruan,
kurme qe u kalben, nen balte,
ndersa te mire ata s`shohin,
se kur duhen, bejne faj!
Udhes ashtu lutesha.
Tek arrita e naten fjeta
im  vella Koniati, djale
si nje lule , i vdekur,
me del veshur ne te bardha.
Milosao : - Si e thone kete fshat,
ku ti rrije, o im vlla?
Sa gezim qe te na shohin
zoti tate e zonja meme!
Koniati : - Dheut erret, ku ti fle
ne mes dushqesh edhe detit,
ka mot , o vella, qe dola.
Erdha te te ngushlloj.
Njerezit rrojne ne shtepi
te percare e ne zi,
po kur dielli del nga mali,
gjith` njesoj ne shtrat i pren.
Dy te rinj qe duhen,
gjendjen, boten s`e nderrojne.
Si te shpetoi nga goja
qe , kur vashen pa fuqi
permbi dhe trimi e do,
merr meri zoti qe e beri?
S`e largoi ai  Kalabrie
hidriotene  sydrite,
shtatmagjepsuren Luize?
Shpuri mbremanet me anije
mbulesat qe beri gjyshja,
e te shpia e boshatisur
naten e fundit u mblodh.
Trimi e arriu e e puthi.
Luiza : - Ne ate dhe, ku po shkoj vete,
thuam ne do gje ti trim.
Trimi : - Kur te vesh te bregu i huaj,
hidh ne det mandilin,
lut te vije prroit  tone,
qe te di se nuk u mbyte.
Lut dhe zonjen shen Meri,
kurre zi mos te te sjelle.
Kur kaloi nje jave e gjate,
trimi gjet mbi shur  mandilen
edhe tha : - Si ajo qe iku
edhe rron pertej,
keshtu rrojme ne pas vdekjes.

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   XVI*


Ajri ce ndreqi mon
friti  ka dejti.
Te rahji  Llumbardhavet
goll me gapi derjen ,
dalj me muljvi  cerjen
e me reshti  gjumethin.
Milosao : - Ruash e ftohteza vore,
se me zgjon, ti  me garepsen.
Maria nder degezit
nd`i qikar , i  ka hije.
Ti se ljeve nde dhe te guaj.
Vorea : - Kur ljeva te parezen,
dushku u tund te Pokfilli.
- Te biljen e Kollogres
mos ti e  pe nd`ata  perrenje?
-	Garepsen dita me diell
te shendosh e te semur.
Te ndin e qitharjes,
me te bardhethin kopilj
ljuanej  Millordeza,
shtrushullonej  coheza,
frihej gjiri e prirjej,
e m`i shprishej shtekethi
e m`i fjisin sizit.
- Mba tutje, bushtra vore,
Se me ngrin eshterat!



* Kenga   XVI*


Era qe e ndreqi motin,
fryu nga  deti .
Te  Kodr` e Llumbardhave,
lehte se c`ma hapi deren,
embel me dheli fytyren
e me reshti gjumin.
Milosao : - Me rrofsh, i ftohti veri,
qe me zgjon e me gezon!
Sa i  ka hie  kocimares,
kur ia perkul degezat!
Ti s`leve ne dhe te huaj.
Veriu : -  kur leva te paren here,
dushku u tund te Pokfilli.
-	Te bijen e Kollogrese
      mos e pe  nd`ata  perrenj?
-	Dita me diell gezon
te shendosh e te semure.
Me kitar`,  vasha krenare
luante me djaln` e bardhe
e i frushullon fustani,
gjiri i fryhej, rrotullohej
e m`i  shprishej shtekthi
e m`i  flisnin syzit.
- Mba tutje, bushtera ere ,
se me ngrive eshterat!

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   XVII*

Shpi tona te shprishura
dej menat u me ju shoh.
Shoh hjillon e  Rakanieljit
e vashat  ce  ljanjen.
Neser  mbe  te serposurit,
shkon vasha ka dera ime
e me sheh shume gare;
pien : - C`e kjo gare?
- E gare e te birit zotit,
ce na vjen neserith.-
Zemera vashes i llaftarisen.
Mbjidhet nder te moterat,
uljet, ngrehet, delj te dera.
Gjith gonet jane pjono zjarre :
ven me ur nde dorjet
prapa ljakuriqevet
udhevet ganjunezit.
Shkepeten vasheza gares,
porsi  djalji nje menat
ce i dihet me gadhi.
Mbi shtratin e mundasht
drita ce m´i gapjet
m`i keputen  gjumethin.
Sheh te jemen per nde shpi
me keshen te shpjeksurith,
jetullen nde dorjet,
mbi bufet sheh pasiqiren
e patakset, se kuljton
trimate nde Shurezet
e stoljit e vashavet
te  pergjunja Shen Lli ,
perpara  Mesosporites.




*Kenga   XVII*


Shtepi tona te shperndara,
do t`ju shoh  pasneser.
Do shoh  bregn`  e  Rakanielit
e vashat qe lajne.
Neser ndaj te ngrysur
shkon vasha nga dera ime
edhe sheh shume hare;
pyet : - C`eshte kjo hare?
-	Esht` hareja e t`bir te zotit,
qe po na vjen neser.
Zemra vashes i kercen.
Mblidhet tek te motrat,
ulet, ngrihet, del te dera.
Nga cdo ane sheh plot zjarre:
cunat , me ure ne dore,
ndjekin udhve  lakuriqet.
Shendrit vasha prej hareje,
porsi djali nje mengjesi
qe gdhihet me gaz.
Permbi shtratin e mendafshte,
drita qe m`i ndehet,
m`i keput atija gjumin.
Sheh te emen neper shpi
me gershet te shpleksur
e me lidhese ne dore ;
mbi tryeze sheh pasqyren ;
brof ne kembe, se kujton
trimate ne Shurezet
e stolite e vashave 
pergjunjur ne Shendelli
perpara  Mesosporites.

----------


## Kandili 1

* Vjershi te Biljes Kollogres
*
Ishja nde vallet e i nderruam arrure,
me shture sit e m`u skotis ronia.
Most e varesinj, djell, kejo rej e ljen,
nde te perpiqet e  llampar  nje her.



*Vjershe e Bijes se Kollogrese
*
Isha ne vallet e i ndryshuar erdhe :
me shture syte e m`u erresue jeta.
Mos e  ki rende, o diell, kjo re e lene
ne te takofte e ndrin dhe ajo nje here.



* Kangjelji   XVIII
*

S`in te trimave o te grave
te martuarme rogollim,
si  rekime zemerje
ce ljufton vedekja,
porsa in te fritura
djaljeve te prejturve
te djepe me ninuljen
mbe te rar te djellit;
si te tundur fjeta dhrish,
si vivilj e ditjes,
nd`ato zemera  te ljea,
kur thelleza m`u ljeshua
ka ljumi Teodorit.
Shkoi mbi qeramidhevet,
ra te  kreu djaljit 
parganjotit Milloshin,
c`ish te shtrati i veljust,
e m`u vu e me tagjisen.
Ce fernoi  tagjisuri ,
gapi krahet e m`u ulj
mbi  spervjerin e mundasht,
ljereu fershellimjen.
Djaljit  i qelloi gjum.
Nd`i qelloi, lje te fjer:
mos kuljtonj te bardhen em,
c`e cathur e pa frim
voshqeshit me shqirjet,
ture i thir zotit saj,
ce dualli e neng u mbojth. 




*Kenga    XVIII*

S`ishin grahma trimash
e grash te martuara,
as renkime zemre
qe lufton me vdekjen,
porse ishin fryme
prej djemthish qe prehen
djepeve me ninulla
me te rar`  te diellit;
e si ferfellime gjethesh
te hardhis`,  si fryma e dites
ne ato zemra te lehta,
kur leshohete thelleza
nga lumi i Teodorit.
Ajo shkoi mbi qeramidhet
edhe ra te krei i djalit
te parganiot  Milloshinit,
qe ish te shtrati i velushte
e m`u vu e ma ushqeu.
Si mbarojti se ushqyeri,
hapi krahet e m`u ul
permbi tenden e mendafshte
e ia leshoi kenges.
Djalthin e zu gjumi.
Nd`e  zu gjumi, le te flere,
mos kujtoj` te bardhen meme,
qe e zbathur e pa fryme
pyjevet po  me rreqiset,
duke i thirre zotit saj,
qe doli e nuk u kthye.

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   XIX*


Nde te rar te dimerit,
vajta me time vellezer
te garaca  Marljulje,
shum i pritur.Deljemjeri
ngrogu  qumeshtin e i rempiem,
sit me ljot: - Ga , i bardhi trim.
Kur vinej tatemadhi,
vetem qumeshtje te ngroget 
doj; pestajna, mbe te ditur,
ushterit kishe garruar.
Pa  hje ,  i  piseruam,
rija si te dheu guaj.
Fjejtin te  mi vellezer.
Deljet  rumpullareshin,
gjumin me keputejin.
Te paren u  m`u  pataksa,
ka  Mbuzati  heneza
mbi dejt dhezenej.
Per se diti u  m`u  pataksa,
njerezit e frushkuljit
te qelluar illi se ruan,
por i taksen deljevet
nata me psor mbedha.
Per se treti u m`u  pataksa,
hena rar , kullotenej
ndonje ka ati, ketu,
kocorehjet  gjimes te bardh.
Kur te kateren e zegjova,
deljet  ona  u kish gapur
ljumrave te kaljtherve.
Mua me zu malli katundit.
Dolla posht sheshevet
c`in te njom , te shprishuris
borjes te paljosur
nen hjen e stulpavet,
e vashen  kriekeshtenj
njoga te udh e katundit:
njoga stan pjono gajdhi
me te kaljtheren podhe.
Ju perpoqa nder vrieljet.
Trimi : - Se ti vije somenat
njer ketej, s`unt  e pantehja.
Vasha : - Nji s`erdha  te tjera her?
Se pam me k`te dergojmi buken
tim  vellezere.Tha mema :
Mbijth edhe di parkaljidhe
E sonte, fjejte mbe truall?
- Afer zjarrit i pushtruam.
- Popo!Nji se munt vije
prem mbe shpi.-Te shpia ime
vajza  kriekeshtenj
nani me se fanaroset.
- Sa ka dielli ce ron,
       mos tek uljet mbremanet
      neng  ri i vetemith?
 - Bushter, - kur te prirjem
nder te guaj, te frihjesh,
si te guaj ti te me dish!
- E pse? Vejim  aferith:
mbajti.Prana , te perljotem
pruari sit te vrika mbe` an.




*Kenga   XIX*


Me te rar` te dimerit,
vajta bashke me tim vllezer
te stani i Marlules,
i pritur ka mot.Bariu
ngrohu qumesht e i rrembyer,
syt` me lot : - Ha ; trim i bardhe!
Yt gjysh, kur vinte, nuk donte
Vec qumesht te ngrohte;
pastaj gjer te gdhihej,
ushtrine e harronte.
Pa kreni dhe i trishtuar
rrija si ne vend te huaj.
Fjeten tim vellezer.
Delet qe zhurmonin,
gjumin ma keputnin.
Kur u cova per se pari,
nga Mbuzati heneza
siper detit llamburinte.
Kur u cova per se dyti,
ylli s`ish duke veshtruar
njerezit e bishat qe flinin,
por u takste deleve
net me fate te medha.
Kur u cova per se treti,
hena kishte perenduar;
ndonje ka, aty-ketu,
po kulloste kodrave
gjysme te zbardhuara.
Kur te katerten u zgjova,
delet tona ishin hapur
lumenjve te kalter.
Mua me zu malli i katundit.
Dola poshte shesheve,
qe ishin lagur: kish debore
te pa shkrire, te perhapur
nen hien e shkurreve,
e vashen  kryegeshtenje
njoha te udhe e katundit,
njoha shtatine plot hir,
spikun e kalter te fustes;
e takova neper zhugat.
Trimi : - Se ti vije somenate
gjer ketu, nuk e pandeha.
Vajza : - Pse , s`kam ardhur tjera here?
S`patem me ke  t`u dergojme
buken vllezerve.Shko mblidh
dhe dy skorje, me tha mema.
Sonte mos fjete me truall?
- Afer zjarrit i mbuluar.
      - Bobo!s`mund te vije mbreme
      ne  shtepi?- Te shpia ime
       vajza kryegeshtenje
       tani me s`po duket.
 - Sa ka dielli qe rron,
mos , kur ulet mbremanet,
vetem s`rri?
- Kur te kthej ne dhe te huaj,
ngopmu ti, moj zemergure,
si te huaj te me dish!
- E  perse? Ne pran` e prane
 ecnim.Ajo u permbajt
e pastaj syte e perlotur
i ktheu nga plepat anesh.

----------


## Kandili 1

*Kangjelji   XX*


Fjetat in te mbitura,
djelli i sqepur reshit,
pa oreks zemer e gravet,
kur u roth nje shkuntuljim.
Kin ullinjet te mundure,
shpit  te savurrosura,
ljen njerin te voll e dheut.
Ljehemistin frushkuljit.
Gjintjes ce e skotisur
sillej  e perpiqej mb`udh,
nd`at nat te pabes
me proseksa vashezen,
at mesgollezen,
at  kriekeshtenjezen.
Si me shihet pjot ampi
llill ce zemerat oreksen,
llill ce thot : Me ruani driten;
jeta se sholjarjet.
Bardhullore u me  e pe.
Vajza : - I bardhe bire buljari,
se ti me mer, ti ku me qell?
Neng jam u zonj e madhe
si bushtra e , jot kunat.
Trimi : - Skutari se thuhjet
me katund.Pertej malj
priftera jan te na martonjen.
U me akull e prament,
ti  me ruan  kaljivjen
e me ljan te veshurat,
vet per mua te vetemith.




*Kenga   XX*


Gjethet ishin si te mpira,
dielli i fshehur resh,
zemr` e grave pa deshire,
kur, - ia dha nje shkundullim.
Ullinjte e thyer,
shtepite e rrezuara, 
njerezit i braktisen
merise se dheut.
Ulerinin egersirat.
Permes gjindjes se tmerruar,
qe sillej, perpiqej udhes,
asaj nate te pabese
kam diktuar vashezen,
vashezen meshollezen,
ate kryegeshtenjezen.
Si ai qe nje yll te qete
sheh e zemren ia ngroh,
yll qe thot : Veshtromeni driten,
bota nuk do te shkallmohet, -
bardhellore une e pashe.
Vajza : - O i bardhe bir bujari,
ne me merr, ku po me shpie ?
Une s`jam nje zonje e madhe
si mizorja jot kunate.
Trimi : - Shkodra me s`thuhet qytet;
pertej malit gjejme prifter
qe te na martojne.
Un` me shigjete e parmende,
ti kasollen te me ruash
edhe rrobat te me lash,
vetem per mua te vetmin.

----------

